# Here's my cat Krusty with my baby turtle Shaggy.



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Krusty loves this little turtle Shaggy. One time he was tipped over on the top of his shell and I was in the other room and Krusty came up to me meowing and lookin towards the tank and something told me to go look and so I did and sure enough there was little Shaggy struggling to get back over. If Krusty wasn't a good babysitter then Shaggy would've drowned.


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

welcome to the forum!  We are glad to have you here!!! Your babies are both very adorable! They seem to get along, and You must be proud!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm glad kitty doesn't put turtle in his mouth  

They look so cute together and Krusty reminds me of a little shorter haired Twinkie, they're both dusky Twinkie colored!


----------



## dellap (Dec 23, 2003)

that turtle is so small next to the cat. bet the cat cant wait for the turtle to get big so he can have a ride.


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi,
The baby turtle is only the size of a half dollar. The cat really likes him. I have 3 other turtles too that are bigger. They range from 3 to 4 inches. The little baby one had a rough start at life. When I got him he still had an egg tooth and he was very sick. His eyes were swollen shut. I brought him to a reptile vet and she gave him a 5% chance of living. He had stopped eating and was just in bad shape. Well she gave me meds for him and he is ALOT better. I call him my miracle turtle cuz he pulled through. She told me he must have a strong will to live. He is getting so much bigger and eats like a horse and loves to swim around. He crawls over to Krusty when I let him run around and Krusty just lays there and watches him. Krusty even lets him crawl on him. Its the cutest thing.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

how cute!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

How funny and cute! I love unusual pet friends.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What is the baby's turtle name? I love it it is so delicate and yet so strong. Pus to see him with Krusty - that is a splendor


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi,
The baby turtle's name is Shaggy. I have 3 other turtles too.. Freddie, Daphne, and Velma. I'm a Scooby Doo fan... Can't you tell!!!! lol I think Krusty really took a liking to the baby turtle. He lets him crawl on him and he's my babysitter. lol Maybe he senses the baby turtle had a bad start at life but is now almost 100% better. The turtle has parasites which he will always have but the vet says it is only transmitted to other turtles not my cat. I made sure of that. Plus my cat doesn't lick him or anything. If I knew it was "contagious" I definetly wouldn't let my cat near him. Krusty is my whole world. I love my cat more than anything!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I love the names. Are the other baby turtles having problems or is it only Shaggy? I am so happy he is doing beter. And what a great adoptive parent Krusty is!


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

That's so cute lol. I think my kittens would probably torture that poor thing. 

:idea:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Cute picture! I'm really shocked that they get along so well!


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi again,
Shaggy is really the only one that had problems. 1 of the other turtles had tapeworm but that was easily fixed. It is most likely she got the tapeworms from the guppies I was feeding. I don't feed them guppies anymore. At least not for a while. I'm so glad my cat is such a good "big brother" lol I just have to watch 1 turtle around him cuz I caught her ready to bite his tail. But she is my evil turtle lol. She loves to bite. It's only a pinch but I dont think it would be a pinch to my cat. :lol:


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

*aww*

oh my god! that little turtle is so cute! i found one about that size when i was in high school and kept him as a pet. my boyfriend ran over him with a lawnmower, he wasn't hurt but my bf noticed this little rock looking thing with legs shoot out from under the lawnmower. he took it in the house and called me, and i went over to see him. he was so cute, i had to keep him!

i was afraid to let him around the cats, thinking he'd bite and latch on to them. he ended up getting a tumor in his eye a couple years later. there were no reptile vets in my town, so all i had to treat it with was over the counter eye drops from the pet store. i was so sad when he died, i felt so helpless. he did so many cute things, i never thought turtles could be so interesting! he would bob his head when i played music, and he liked to climb up my clothes and sleep in my hair. i've wanted to get another one ever since, but i can't find a pet store that sells the little baby ones


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I found a turtle that small once. My cat Socks grabbed him and ran off. We found the little turtle and let him lose in the river down the street..

but NOW I have 2 red-eared sliders(what you got in case you wanted to know), ALL grown up. They're about the size of.. well.. pretty big.. hmm.. Lets say their shell is about as long as a pop-can. We got them when they were tiny to. Got them 1 1/2 years ago.. Originally got 3 but one drowned itself.. They're names are Littlefoot and Yellowtail!


----------



## threecats (Jan 8, 2004)

*Boy, Bart, and Swan*

Oh!  They're so lovely together!

Boy grew up with two turtles Bart and Swan. He'd spent many a day following them around when we took them out of their tank.


----------



## meoakley (Jan 8, 2004)

you probably shouldn't let your cat play with a turtle. turtles are known carriers of salmonella and e. coli which cats can catch very easily and can also very easily die from. i know it's cute but you really should be careful.


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Like I said in a previous post, I asked both my cats vet and my turtles vet about my cat playing with the turtle. They both said it was okay as my cat cannot get anything from the turtle unless he puts it in his mouth all the time and the turtle has something. All of my turtles have been tested for Salmonella and are free of it. If I knew my turtle could pass it onto my cat I can definetly assure you I am smarter than that to not let my cat play with it. It's not like he really plays anyways. He babysits it and it crawls on him sometimes. It's not like he puts it in his mouth like a cat toy. That is why I asked both my vets first. I keep my turtle tank very clean and it has a very good filter. I take very good care of my animals and would never do anything to put them in danger. Thanks for your concern though!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Darling picture!


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Thank you Lori!!


----------

